# TPMS



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

I was @ a local wheel and tire shop looking for wheels.

He mentioned some makes, sort of have a limp mode when the TPMS light comes on. Basically slows the car down a bit for safety reasons and to really get your attention.

I was wondering, does Nissan have this on any of the models?

This topic came up when I wanted to use the OEM wheels with snow tires and no TPMS sensors.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

No, Nissan doesn't have a TPMS "limp mode." If you use no TPMS sensors, the only thing that will happen is that is the TPMS warning lamp will always be "on" and it will store codes for "no signal" for the four missing sensors.


----------



## NPath (Dec 12, 2004)

smj999smj said:


> No, Nissan doesn't have a TPMS "limp mode." If you use no TPMS sensors, the only thing that will happen is that is the TPMS warning lamp will always be "on" and it will store codes for "no signal" for the four missing sensors.


Thanks, I had a feeling there wasn't anything like that with Nissans.


----------

